

Project Vigilant and the government/corporate destruction of privacy - madair
http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2010/08/02/privacy/index.html

======
c1sc0
This story and an oft-used TOS clause like this one should make you think:
"Further, you acknowledge and agree that INSERT COMPANY is free to preserve
and disclose any and all Personal Information to law enforcement agencies or
others if required to do so by law or in the good faith belief that such
preservation or disclosure is reasonably necessary"

------
plainOldText
Judging by the number of comments on this post it seems that people don't care
about privacy anymore.

Just a thought.

~~~
c1sc0
A scary thought. I'd expect there to be more interest in the HN community. Are
we really too busy building stupid Facebook apps & crappy 'social' startups to
stop caring when something like this happens?
[http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/01/work-on-stuff-that-
matters-...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/01/work-on-stuff-that-matters-
fir.html)

------
harscoat
The scale of it is by far beyond what I'd have expected. I reckon I was not
aware. Thx for sharing. It'll take me time to digest this new paradigm.

------
madair
There was something fishy about that Forbes Project Vigilant story the other
day, Greenwald followed up, quite shocking really.

------
c1sc0
So the Oracle was right all along: there never has been any privacy

